# Regel fürs Gildenforum: Thread-Pushen *UPDATE*



## ZAM (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Community,

in den Gildenforen wird für uns nachvollziehbar, gern mal der eigene Thread gepusht. *Das mindert jedoch die Chancen für ander Gilden/Clans Mitglieder zu finden, weil einige Threads immer wieder nach oben geholt werden und andere verdrängen*.

*Also gilt*: Nur *ein Push pro Thread pro Woche* - Mehrere Threads zum gleichen Gildengesuch sind so oder so nicht erwünscht, wir werten das als Spam- bzw. Werbe-Versuch.

Die "Push-Erlaubnis" gilt *nur für die Gildenforen* auf buffed.de - Pushs in alle anderen Foren werden wie gehabt geahntet.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.

P.s.: Die Intervalle können sich je nach Bedarf nach unten oder oben regulieren. Wir informieren Euch natürlich mit einem Update im Topic. 

**** Erläuterung zu 1 Push / Woche*

*Die Woche beginnt Montags*. Die Woche beginnt NICHT 7 Tage ab Erstelltag des Threads, sondern es gilt *nur die laufende Kalenderwoche*.

D.h.: Wenn Ihr bspw. Freitag einen Thread eröffnet, könnt Ihr erst ab(!) Montag wieder pushen.
Wenn Ihr Montag eröffnet, könnt Ihr erst ab dem Montag darauf wieder pushen.
Wenn Ihr Samstag den Thread eröffnet, könnt Ihr erst ab(!) Montag wieder pushen.
usw.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

/update

Der Zeitrahmen für die Pushs ist der fairness halber auf 2 Wochen limitiert. :-)
Also nach 2 Wochen könnt Ihr wieder pushen.


----------



## Titús (1. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> /update
> 
> Der Zeitrahmen für die Pushs ist der fairness halber auf 2 Wochen limitiert. :-)
> Also nach 2 Wochen könnt Ihr wieder pushen.




Ihr könntet doch die möglichkeit einfügen eigene Themen zulöschen, dann würde nicht jede Gilde huntermal auf tauchen.
Sollte es die möglichkeit schon geben dann hab ichs nicht gefunden.
Oder Ihr löscht automatisch alle Beiträge die älter sind als ein halbes Jahr. 

Sorry wenn ich hier schreib aber ich wußte nicht wo hin sonst und zum Thema passts ja.


----------



## Simian Senjin (31. März 2010)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren wie ich nen tread löschen kann, weil neuer wird ja gleich als spam gewertet, bitte um Antwort.


mfg simi


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Mai 2010)

gute idee *vorschlag unterstütz*

einfach nen kleinen button für: "thread löschen" und gut is ^^


----------



## qqqqq942 (27. August 2010)

/zustimmen


----------



## qqqqq942 (3. Februar 2011)

/immer noch zustimm

@ Zam könnste in deinem Thread oben bitte schreiben, wie Fraktion und Server in die Überschrift gehören, damit die, viel gelobte, SuFU bei der Gilden-/Spielersuche überhaupt etwas bringt?


----------



## gnomen-krieger (24. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> /update
> 
> Der Zeitrahmen für die Pushs ist der fairness halber auf 2 Wochen limitiert. :-)
> Also nach 2 Wochen könnt Ihr wieder pushen.




Nur leider interessiert das hier keinen. Tägliche Push´s etc. :-/


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2011)

Dann melde die Threads und wir schauen es uns an.


----------



## gnomen-krieger (25. Februar 2011)

ja nur deshalb komme ich ja in dieses Forum -.-


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2011)

/update
*
*
*Also gilt ab sofort*: Nur noch * ein Push pro Thread pro Woche*


----------



## Nathil (24. Dezember 2011)

Wäre dafür, das es ein temeplate für den threadtitel geben würde, ala:

[H / A] <Realm> <threadtitel>

Ich weiß das man zwei Präfix-Grafiken hinbekommt bei euch ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), also sollte es nicht so schwer sein ein Doppeltes Drop-Down zu kreieren, das das gleiche für Allianz/Horde und Realm bewekstelligt, dass ganze noch als Pflichtfelder und es ist möglich sich Gilden für seinen realm und seine Fraktion zu scuhen über die Präfix suche....


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2012)

*/UPDATE *
Weil es wohl Missverständnisse gab, hier nochmal eine* Erläuterung zu 1 Push / Woche*

*Die Woche beginnt Montags*. Die Woche beginnt NICHT 7 Tage ab Erstelltag des Threads, sondern es gilt *nur die laufende Kalenderwoche*.

D.h.: Wenn Ihr bspw. Freitag einen Thread eröffnet, könnt Ihr erst ab(!) Montag wieder pushen.
Wenn Ihr Montag eröffnet, könnt Ihr erst ab dem Montag darauf wieder pushen. 
Wenn Ihr Samstag den Thread eröffnet, könnt Ihr erst ab(!) Montag wieder pushen. 
usw.


----------



## Schomny (17. November 2012)

Guten Tag,

was gut wäre, wenn die Funktion löschen möglch wäre, da ich ein paar Threads habe die glöscht werden könnten.

MFG Schomny


----------

